# Albums you binge



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jun 11, 2016)

Is there an album(s) you only listen to if you anticipate listening to the entire thing?  Whether the album tells a story or its just a personal preference, I do this a LOT when I'm travelling, working or trying to sleep.  What about you guys?  
MY LIST:
Incubus - Morning View
Red Vox - What Could Go Wrong?
Cage The Elephant - [Self-titled]
Cage The Elephant - Thank You, Happy Birthday
Cage The Elephant - Melophobia
Skyhill - Run With The Hunted
Nirvana - Bleach
Skrillex - Recess
Three Days Grace - Life Starts Now
Metallica - The Black Album
Periphery - Juggernaut Alpha
Periphery - Juggernaut Omega
Periphery - Clear EP
Blank Banshee - Blank Banshee 0
Blank Banshee - Blank Banshee 1
Alien Ant Farm - ANThology
Alien Ant Farm - TruANT
Gorillaz - [Self-titled]
Gorrilaz - Demon Days


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jun 11, 2016)

_Animals_ and that's the only one.


----------



## nerdbat (Jun 11, 2016)

I rarely binge any albums, since almost every album I'm listening to (even majority of the great ones!) has one or couple of disposable tracks. Albums I binge are usually the ones I consider more or less perfect, with every track being top notch on it. So, here's my humble list of albums where I consider a sin to skip any track! c:

Aphex Twin - _Selected Ambient Works 85-92_
The Avalanches - _Since I Left You_
The Clash - _London Calling_
Daft Punk_ - Discovery_
Gorillaz_ - Demon Days_
J Dilla_ - Donuts_
Kyuss_ - Welcome to Sky Valley_
Madvillain_ - Madvillainy_
Nujabes_ - Modal Soul _
The Pharcyde_ - Labcabincalifornia_
The Who_ - Who's Next_

Oh, and there's a couple of albums I sleep to. I don't really consider it "binge-listening" since I'm falling asleep on second half of it of so, but welp, if OP can post stuff like that, I should do it too.

Aphex Twin - _Selected Ambient Works Volume II_
Aphex Twin_ - Richard D. James Album_
Autechre_ - Incunabula_
Global Communication _- 76:14_
Lustmord_ - Heresy_


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jun 11, 2016)

Okay okay okay. I know what I said. But I'm going to have to say _Pet Sounds_ and _Kid A_ as well.

Really this is quickly becoming "what are your favorite albums"


----------



## SpiritMachine (Jun 11, 2016)

Hmm...

Id have to go with

Magadeth's Killing is my busines, And business is good

Also, Cryptic Writings, Rust in Peace, The world needs a hero, and dystopia... Im just kind of a fan 

And Descendants- Milo Goes to School


----------



## EmmaChib (Jun 15, 2016)

Amusingly I binge on the Almost Alice album, which is a collection of random songs written by loads of bands for the terrible live action Alice in Wonderland movie.  The songs though are pretty great.


----------



## ShamonCornell (Jun 15, 2016)

For the most part, I tend to feel that rock opera are best taken in all at once.

Iron Maiden's "Seventh Son of a Seventh Son"
Any album by the Protomen
Shadow Gallery's "Tyranny"
Any Trans-Siberian Orchestra album
Wintersun's "Time I" mini-album


----------



## Helios276 (Jun 15, 2016)

These are my favorite records, amazing from front to back
Chevelle - Hats off to the Bull
Any Linkin Park album
Periphery II and Periphery I
Meshuggah - Destroy Erase Improve
Any Hammock Record
Nothing More, and The Few Not Fleeting
Starset- Transmissions There are a lot more that I can list lol


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jun 20, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> the album tells a story


Anything from _Enigma_ like 'MCMXC aD' or 'Le Roi Est Mort, Vive Le Roi'.
Also, _Lazerhawk_'s 'Redline', 'Visitors' and 'Skull & Shark'.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Jun 22, 2016)

INXS - The Best of INXS

This here is the best album ever. I could listen to it for the rest of my life.


----------



## Rmania (Jun 22, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> I rarely binge any albums, since almost every album I'm listening to (even majority of the great ones!) has one or couple of disposable tracks. Albums I binge are usually the ones I consider more or less perfect, with every track being top notch on it. So, here's my humble list of albums where I consider a sin to skip any track! c:
> 
> Aphex Twin - _Selected Ambient Works 85-92_
> The Avalanches - _Since I Left You_
> ...



oooo Aphex Twin, good choice!


----------



## nerdbat (Jun 22, 2016)

Rmania said:


> oooo Aphex Twin, good choice!


Aphex Twin, Boards of Canada, Plaid, Orbital, and many other IDM thingies, me likey!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 22, 2016)

Low Roar - Low Roar
If These Trees Could Talk - Red Forest
Gregory and the Hawk - Moenie & Kitchi
Ulver - Shadows of the Sun
Lunatic Soul - Walking on a Flashlight Beam
Musk Ox - Woodfall
Dream Theater - Metropolis Pt2: Scenes from a Memory
Polyenso - One Big Particular Loop
Gazpacho - Night
Gazpacho - Missa Atropos

To name some


----------



## Rmania (Jun 22, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> Aphex Twin, Boards of Canada, Plaid, Orbital, and many other IDM thingies, me likey!


I like all of those, Aphex Twin and Orbital especially. I will give Boards of Canada a listen as i haven't heard of them before. Have you heard of a band called Lamb or heard Royksopp's Senior Album?


----------



## nerdbat (Jun 22, 2016)

Rmania said:


> I like all of those, Aphex Twin and Orbital especially. I will give Boards of Canada a listen as i haven't heard of them before. Have you heard of a band called Lamb or heard Royksopp's Senior Album?


I suggest you to start from "Music Has The Right To Children" - it's often cited as one of the greatest IDM releases when it comes to it. This album (and majority of BoC tracks in general) has a very nostalgic vibe to it - lots of samples from old VHS tapes and nature documentaries. And it's also incredibly subtle too - you can listen to something like "Telepatic Workshop" or "Aquarius" for months and then suddenly find some subdued sound or sample you haven't noticed before.
Never heard of Lamb, should I try it? As for Royksopp, listened only to Melody A.M., but yeah, really liked it - can even play a couple of songs from it on guitar, lol


----------



## Simo (Jun 22, 2016)

Morphine, 'Cure for Pain'

Lloyd Cole, 'Rattlesnakes'

Brian Eno, 'Taking Tiger Mountain by Strategy'

Talking Heads, 'Remain in Light'

Rolling Stones, 'Tattoo You'


----------



## Rmania (Jun 22, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> I suggest you to start from "Music Has The Right To Children" - it's often cited as one of the greatest IDM releases when it comes to it. This album (and majority of BoC tracks in general) has a very nostalgic vibe to it - lots of samples from old VHS tapes and nature documentaries. And it's also incredibly subtle too - you can listen to something like "Telepatic Workshop" or "Aquarius" for months and then suddenly find some subdued sound or sample you haven't noticed before.
> Never heard of Lamb, should I try it? As for Royksopp, listened only to Melody A.M., but yeah, really liked it - can even play a couple of songs from it on guitar, lol


Thanks! i'll give that album a listen to  Lamb is more electronic i guess. Royksopp Senior i'd say to give a go. Other recommendations would be The Future Sound of London or The Orb?


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jun 22, 2016)

_Aphex Twin_ - 'Drukqs'


Rmania said:


> Royksopp Senior i'd say to give a go.


OH! -And i second _Royksopp_. 'Melody AM' is worth a binge but if you like 'Senior', give the artist _Nebular Spool_ a listen. You won't regret it.


----------



## Rmania (Jun 23, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> _Aphex Twin_ - 'Drukqs'
> 
> OH! -And i second _Royksopp_. 'Melody AM' is worth a binge but if you like 'Senior', give the artist _Nebular Spool_ a listen. You won't regret it.


_Aphex Twin_ - 'Drukqs, again a good choice. Oh don't worry, Melody AM is already in my music library ready for listening  okay awesome, i'll give Nebular Spool a listen. Do you have any specific tracks that i should listen to first?


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jun 24, 2016)

Rmania said:


> _Aphex Twin_i'll give Nebular Spool a listen. Do you have any specific tracks that i should listen to first?


ANY album is a good place to start but you might as well start from the top. Each album has its own soundscape and feel but they all have a similar Eastern European vibe. There's lots of ambience and industrial sounds. The whole thing has a pleasantly creepy post-apocalyptic feel to it. Think Chernobyl. Trust me; it's an accurate description.


----------



## Rmania (Jun 24, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> I suggest you to start from "Music Has The Right To Children" - it's often cited as one of the greatest IDM releases when it comes to it.


Thank you for the mention on this, i played the album when i was walking about. I enjoyed it much i downloaded the album lol


----------



## Rmania (Jun 24, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> ANY album is a good place to start but you might as well start from the top. Each album has its own soundscape and feel but they all have a similar Eastern European vibe. There's lots of ambience and industrial sounds. The whole thing has a pleasantly creepy post-apocalyptic feel to it. Think Chernobyl. Trust me; it's an accurate description.


I'm enjoying the Shul album at the moment, thank you. It does have that dystopian feel to it, it makes me think of the Kowloon Walled City. Adding it to my list of downloads!


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jun 24, 2016)

Rmania said:


> I'm enjoying the Shul album at the moment, thank you. It does have that dystopian feel to it, it makes me think of the Kowloon Walled City. Adding it to my list of downloads!


if you can figure out a way to rip the audio from that site, please let me know.


----------



## Rmania (Jun 24, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> if you can figure out a way to rip the audio from that site, please let me know.


PM'd you


----------



## Daven (Jun 26, 2016)

In utero


----------



## Daven (Jun 26, 2016)

The dark side of the moon


----------



## Helios276 (Jun 26, 2016)

hmm.... Old Floyd or New Floyd ..... and In Utero or Nevermind?


----------



## Daven (Jun 26, 2016)

Helios276 said:


> hmm.... Old Floyd or New Floyd ..... and In Utero or Nevermind?


Old Floyd and in utero


----------



## Daven (Jun 26, 2016)

Bleach  nirvana's first album


----------



## Helios276 (Jun 26, 2016)

oh cool, Djent: Muscial Genre or not, Djent is a style of playing , all these djent jokes are getting annoying when I try to listen to periphery on youtube. So Daven , do you like any other Grunge? I like Soundgarden, Pearl Jam, The Melvins, Tad, AIC, and probably  a lot more but that's all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## Daven (Jun 26, 2016)

Helios276 said:


> oh cool, Djent: Muscial Genre or not, Djent is a style of playing , all these djent jokes are getting annoying when I try to listen to periphery on youtube. So Daven , do you like any other Grunge? I like Soundgarden, Pearl Jam, The Melvins, Tad, AIC, and probably  a lot more but that's all I can think of at the moment.


All of those bands exept for the melvins


----------



## Helios276 (Jun 26, 2016)

Yeah The Melvins can be a tad hardcore. Listening to Helmet currently.


----------



## Daven (Jun 26, 2016)

Cool


----------



## Daven (Jun 26, 2016)

I am listening to my fan


----------



## Helios276 (Jun 26, 2016)

White noise is always good Its technically an album because it has sound lol


----------



## Daven (Jun 26, 2016)

Lol


----------



## Helios276 (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## Helios276 (Jun 26, 2016)

Best ambient group ever!


----------



## DeathMetalDeer (Jul 15, 2016)

Been listening to Rings of Saturn's album, Lugal Ki En. a lot recently. For the most part, I binge new albums I buy as well.


----------



## zeroslash (Jul 15, 2016)

Pretty much anything by Black Sabbath.


----------



## CJohn15 (Aug 5, 2016)

Who's Next - The Who
Rumours - Fleetwood Mac
Bad - Michael Jackson
Don't Look Back - Boston
7even Year Itch - Collective Soul
Night Moves - Bob Seger


----------



## Saylor (Aug 20, 2016)

I have a lot, so I'll only leave 10 here 
10. Ramones- Rocket To Russia
9. Deep Purple- Macine Head
8. Foo Fighters- The Colour and Shape
7. Red Hot Chili Peppers- Mother's Milk
6. Metallica- Ride The Lightning
5. Nirvana- Nevermind
4. Van Halen- 1984
3. AC/DC- Back In Black
2. Queen- News Of The World
1. Pink Floyd- The Wall parts 1 and 2


----------



## Tao (Aug 21, 2016)

Any Pink Floyd or King Crimson albums. Black Sabbath's Master of Reality too. It's no Paranoid, but it's still a great album.


----------



## swooz (Aug 23, 2016)

MuteMath-Armistice


----------



## swooz (Aug 23, 2016)

And Cryoshell, but mostly MuteMath.


----------



## lyar (Aug 23, 2016)

As of right now I'm binge listening to Radiohead albums.


----------



## swooz (Aug 23, 2016)

My heads a radio.









Playing MuteMath songs.


----------



## Jarren (Aug 29, 2016)

The Gaslight Anthem - '59 Sound and American Slang
Sabaton - Primo Victoria
The Who - Greatest Hits


----------



## swooz (Aug 29, 2016)

Jarren said:


> The Gaslight Anthem - '59 Sound and American Slang
> Sabaton - Primo Victoria
> The Who - Greatest Hits


Never heard of these before.


----------



## Jarren (Aug 29, 2016)

swooz said:


> Never heard of these before.


You've never heard of The Who?
The others I can understand... But THE WHO?


----------



## swooz (Aug 29, 2016)

Jarren said:


> You've never heard of The Who?
> The others I can understand... But THE WHO?


BUT MUTEMATH?


----------



## swooz (Aug 29, 2016)

Ah ok. The Who seems pretty cool.


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 29, 2016)

I like a lot of House and Metal albums. Rage Against The Machine, System of a Down's Toxicity, Basement Jaxx's Remedy (which is House and Garage music), Aphex Twin's SAW 85-92, I owned maybe a total of 140 albums in my lifetime. :3 Albums are my thing.


----------



## alxistheworst (Sep 1, 2016)

Recess - Skrillex
Misses - Cipinko
The Front Bottoms - The Front Bottoms
Welcome Reality - Nero


----------



## guysullavin (Sep 4, 2016)

My spotify has way too many albums that I just recycle over and over. But here's 5 that I frequent probably the most.

5. MM... FOOD - MF Doom
4. Don't Look Now - Way Out West
3. Wildflower - The Avalanches
2. Wider Angle - Hybrid
1. Since I Left You - The Avalanches


----------



## guysullavin (Sep 4, 2016)

alxistheworst said:


> Welcome Reality - Nero


Fantastic album. I had moved away from the Electro DnB scene a while ago but I still frequent this album because of it's sheer amazingness.


----------



## KingTiger856 (Sep 25, 2016)

GLORY - BRITNEY SPEARS


----------



## DiamondVoid (Oct 5, 2016)

Grabbitz - Friends EP

Everything about this album is just beautiful


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Oct 10, 2016)

Actually, to be brutally honest, my two main favorite albums would be Burial's Untrue and Yugen's Mirrors. =J They're both awesome albums.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Oct 10, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


>



A E S T H E T I C

E S T H E T I C

S T H E T I C

T H E T I C

H E T I C

E T I C

T I C

I C

C


----------



## Waraabe (Oct 10, 2016)

The black parade - My Chemical Romance 
The wall - Pink Floyd, I can easily listen to this a couple of times in row. 
21st century breakdown - Green Day


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Oct 10, 2016)

Waraabe said:


> The black parade - My Chemical Romance
> The wall - Pink Floyd, I can easily listen to this a couple of times in row.
> 21st century breakdown - Green Day



Hey friend, you seem like the kind of person to also enjoy BFMV

Is this true?


----------



## Waraabe (Oct 10, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Hey friend, you seem like the kind of person to also enjoy BFMV
> 
> Is this true?



Nope, sorry to disappoint you, but I haven't listened to them - but if you know some good songs I'll listen to them


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Oct 10, 2016)

Waraabe said:


> Nope, sorry to disappoint you, but I haven't listened to them - but if you know some good songs I'll listen to them



Whoosh!


----------



## Tao (Oct 11, 2016)

It's so cheesy but I can't stop listening to Captain & Tenille's Love Will Keep us Together and Hearbeat City by the Cars. Found 'em in my record collection and have been playing them over and over.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 11, 2016)

I binge any Pink Floyd album. Just finished listening to Momentary Lapse Of Reason.


----------



## DeathMetalDeer (Oct 12, 2016)

I recently bought Evangelion, by Behemoth and been binging that


----------



## Nosta (Oct 13, 2016)

Awesome to see some progressive rock/ metal bands on this thread. Right now I've been listening to Thank You Scientists and And One.i could list so many good albums.


----------



## DuranWolf (Oct 24, 2016)

Depeche Mode - Violator
Depeche Mode - Songs Of Faith And Devotion
Kid Rock - Rock n Roll Jesus
Kid Rock - Devil Without A Cause
Led Zeppelin 2
Led Zeppelin  4
Led Zeppelin - Physical Graffiti
Most AC/DC albums with Brian Johnson


----------



## MaximusLupis (Oct 30, 2016)

These weezer albums I almost always listen to all the way through
Blue
Pinkerton
Green
EWBAITE
White

I would say Maladroit, but I really just skip around on that album, still good though

Also
Jeff Rosenstock - Worry
Crying - Beyond The Fleeting Gales
Rush - 2112
Kendrick Lamar - To Pimp a Butterfly
Diamond Youth - Dont Lose your Cool EP
Miike Snow - iii
'' - Happy to you
'' - Miike Snow
Two Door Cinema Club - Beacon
Awolnation - Run


----------

